# Another new person



## Srt4Miller (Mar 10, 2006)

Whats up all i am Brian and i am from IL. My buddy and i have been going to the gym for 3 weeks stright now and are just starting to diet and take shakes. I am 178 pounds and 6 foot. I would like to be up about 220 pounds in muscle. Right now i am just the ave joe and hope to become one of those giants you see in the mags!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2006)

Srt4Miller welcome to IM!


----------



## TBAR (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 11, 2006)

TBAR said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM!!


_You have 17 posts, you dont get to say Welcome to IM.

_


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 11, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You have 17 posts, you dont get to say Welcome to IM.
> 
> _


you make me laugh...


----------



## TBAR (Mar 13, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You have 17 posts, you dont get to say Welcome to IM.
> 
> _




That's not really the point here, is it?:

Thanks for the wonderful info though.......


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 13, 2006)

do i qualify to say welcome??


----------



## Vieope (Mar 13, 2006)

TBAR said:
			
		

> That's not really the point here, is it?:
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful info though.......


_Well it was not meant for you to get upset.  

Welcome to IM TBAR, if you got upset with me and I am one of the nicest members around..  

Dont ever go to Open Chat, people can be quite rude there. _


----------



## TBAR (Mar 13, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Well it was not meant for you to get upset.
> 
> Welcome to IM TBAR, if you got upset with me and I am one of the nicest members around..
> 
> Dont ever go to Open Chat, people can be quite rude there. _



I wasn't trying to be a dick, I was actually having some fun with it.  Thanks for the welcome though......

Besides that, I gotta say something to get my #'s up!!!!


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------

